# Ear Question



## Diamond101 (Jun 3, 2011)

My Chihuahua has brown ears(inside) I have enclosed a pic so U can see for urself....I have looked inside her ears and their is NO wax no she does not have ear mites...But the flaps of her ears have turned brown is that normal???


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I would think it is normal. I have seen Chi's with the brown around the edges of the inside of the ear.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Diamond101 said:


> My Chihuahua has brown ears(inside) I have enclosed a pic so U can see for urself....I have looked inside her ears and their is NO wax no she does not have ear mites...But the flaps of her ears have turned brown is that normal???
> 
> Lol your just like me always worrying  It should be just Fine lincolns ears are darker than the rest of him too, just keep them clean and your fine ; D


----------

